# Welks Escondido [Questions - merged]



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello All,

Are there any Welks owners who may provide further info regarding Bonus Time?

1.   How far in advance may you make a Bonus Time reservation?

2.   What's the max number of days you can make a Bonus Time reservation for? (Could you reserve 4, 5, or even 6 days at the BT rate)?

3.   What is the cancellation/ change policy for BT reservations?

4.   What are the BT rates for the Welks Escondido Mountain Villas? for the Sirena Del Mar resort in Cabo?

5.   If we decide to purchase a resale, and want to make a reservation for a family of friend, what fees would be charged to the reserve a stay using our points?

6.   Would we be able to make a bonus time reservation for a family/friend? If so, is there an additional fee to do so?

7.   How far in advanced could we make a split time reservation (stays less than a week using points)?

8.   What is the cancellation/change policy for split time reservations?

9.   Is there a fee for split time reservations for family/friends? 

My husband and I are deciding whether to purchase a resale, or to ask a family member, who is an owner, to make a reservation on our behalf.

Thank you very much, and I appreciate your support and collaboration.

Happy Vacationing !


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 4, 2014)

I assume you are referring to the Platinum Points Program at Welk, since you referred to points. See my responses below.

Are there any Welks owners who may provide further info regarding Bonus Time?  MJM1- Welk Resorts has bonus time, but all it is just getting a discount on renting additional days. We have never used it, but I imagine it is probably a 20% discount. I have no basis for that percentage. You can call the rental office at (800) 932-9355 to confirm the discount.

1. How far in advance may you make a Bonus Time reservation? MJM1- bonus time discounts are available 45 days or less from check-in.

2. What's the max number of days you can make a Bonus Time reservation for? (Could you reserve 4, 5, or even 6 days at the BT rate)? MJM1- I don't see any reference to the maximum number of days.

3. What is the cancellation/ change policy for BT reservations? MJM1- I don't see a reference to this, but the normal cancellation policy is as follows: $50 fee. See further comments below. Again, ask the rental office how this applies to BT.

4. What are the BT rates for the Welks Escondido Mountain Villas? for the Sirena Del Mar resort in Cabo?  MJM1- I believe this depends on the time of year and the resort. You just get a % discount off of the rental rate.

5. If we decide to purchase a resale, and want to make a reservation for a family of friend, what fees would be charged to the reserve a stay using our points? MJM1- no fee

6. Would we be able to make a bonus time reservation for a family/friend? If so, is there an additional fee to do so?  MJM1- I am not sure. Check with the rental office.

7. How far in advanced could we make a split time reservation (stays less than a week using points)? MJM1- there is a two night minimum starting at 4 months before check-in. However, if it is during a holiday week, you can make them within 2 months of check-in. 

8. What is the cancellation/change policy for split time reservations? MJM1- no fee for a split week ressie. The general cancellation policy provides that if you cancel at least 2 months in advance, 100% of your points are returned to you and are unrestricted. If cancelled less than 2 months but more than 7 days in advance, 100% is returned, but you can only use them within 60 days of a new reservation. If cancelled less than 7 days in advance, 50% is returned and they can only be used within 60 days of a new check in date.

9. Is there a fee for split time reservations for family/friends? MJM1- there is no fee to put a reservation in the name of family/friends. 

I hope this information is helpful.

As you may know, Welk in Escondido is a very large resort. It is comprised of 3 sections: Welk Resort Villas (all 2BR non-lock off), Welk Villas on the Green (lock-off units), and Mountain Villas (lock-off). Mountain Villas is 100% in the Platinum Point Program while the older sections are deeded. Some of the older sections are also in the points program if owners upgraded or Welk bought them back.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you very much Mike. 

I did try calling the Escondido resort to ask about Bonus Time nightly rates, but they would not talk to me because I am not an owner.

I hope there are other members who might know about bonus time rates, and perhaps have had experience booking a stay w/the BT rate.


Have a great weekend .


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Apr 8, 2014)

*Welks Escondido 3-bd Mountain Villas*

Hello. Does anyone know how many points it takes to book a 3bd unit at the Welks Escondido mountain villas?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2014)

Are you asking how many points it takes for an *exchange*, or some other kind of points?  This resort is affiliated with II, and II doesn't use points.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 8, 2014)

OP is probably referring to Walk platinum points, because I don't think the 3 bedrooms are in II yet. I didn't even know the newer mountain villas at Walk had 3 bedrooms.


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, I'm referring to Welks Platinum Points. They recently opened the 3 bd units within the Mountain Villas section in Escondido.

No, they are not in II yet. 

I can't find a Welks Platinum Points chart that expresses the number of points to stay in the 3bd unit.


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Apr 8, 2014)

It's amazing that it is hard to find info on Welks properties.

I like to do as much research as I can prior to deciding whether to purchase a resale.

I've been an owner w/SVN for the past several months and I was very impressed with how detailed all the information there was, about ownership, available via the Tugbbs community. Its because of this wonderful community that we came to our decision, and did not purchase directly from the developer.

I'm still trying to figure out if it makes sense to purchase a Welks resale, rent from other owners, or bug other family members with ownership to make a reservation on our behalf.

I also recently purchased membership to Tugs, but have yet to figure out how to link my account so that I show as a member.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you get points if you buy resale?


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Could you ask your family member to call & get this info? It's possible the family member could authorize Welk to talk with you and answer your questions. They would give them permission to access the member's account with your name so you could get your questions answered. 

Have you tried calling the sales office there? 

There must be someplace you can get these answers in writing so you'll know whether you're interested in purchasing.


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Apr 9, 2014)

@Denise M - some resales include the platinum points. 

@LAX Mom - good idea; we'll see if we can be put on their account to be able to talk w/the office.

I did try calling the office, and they would not answer my questions because I am not a member; they wanted to forward me to the sales office.

The sales office won't talk to me unless I go for a presentation; they will not disclose anything over the phone.

I am still waiting to hear back from the family member w/the details; but I know they are busy, and it may be hard to find time during business hours for them to call. 

I think this would be a good project. If and when I get info I think I should start a Welks Resort Owners Resource just like how there is one for SVN.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 9, 2014)

A 2BR in the Mountain Villas requires 300,000 points for a week. I can't find the points chart online, although I thought I saw it recently. I believe a 3BR would require 420,000, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Apr 9, 2014)

@mjm1 - thank you very much.

Also, here's the platinum points chart I found online; it's missing the 3bd units at Mountain Villas

http://rich-marquette.blogspot.com/2011/11/welk-resorts-platinum-program-timeshare.html

and 

http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/featured/92069WE/2


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I just confirmed that a 3BR requires 360,000 points for a week. Not as much as I thought earlier.


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Apr 9, 2014)

@mjm1 - Thank you so much for confirming! I wonder how do I go about building a Welk Resorts resource page.

I think it would be good to consolidate all that I'm learning about Welk ownership to share with all.

Thanks again!


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Good idea, but I am not sure of the mechanics. One of the moderators would be the best to provide their insights. I am not sure if they can create a sticky given the relatively small number of owners on TUG.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I just saw something here. Perhaps a Master Thread is the way to accomplish this. Again, a moderator can provide some guidance.


----------



## amluckau (Apr 12, 2014)

*Welk Pts Valuation Schedule*

Just joined TUG and stumbled upon this thread. Not sure if this link will work to my Welk Pts sheet, but here goes.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gelsuwo6a76irck/7DF00CAC-B15D-43C9-B3BD-E1FD9CFF39C3.pdf


----------



## Work hard to play harder :)! (Apr 14, 2014)

@amluckau - Thank you very much for the sheet. 

By any chance do you have bonus time rate sheet?


----------

